# Help to ID stove make and model



## Siemieniuk (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello there,

I'm trying to figure out what make and model this woodstove is.  My grandfather bought it from Canadian Tire about 15 years ago, gave it to my dad, who has given it to me.  In order to have it properly certified, I need to have the sticker on the back which has been lost in transfer.  I think if I can locate the manufacturer and model that that may satisfy my insurance company.

Does anyone have any ideas?  It looks close to a Timber Ridge 50-TNC30... just because of the top.  

http://www.heatredefined.com/timberridge/stove/timber-ridge-1800-2200-sq.-ft.-wood-stove

A guy thought it was a Havells stove, but I can't find any information on them whatsoever.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2014)

It is a Haughs stove. Later to become Century Hearth (CFM Corporation).


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2014)

The tag.


https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/small-wood-stove-advice.91114/#post-1240223


----------



## Vespers (Dec 5, 2014)

That Havells stove is a lot older than 15 years, brother. Havells apparently became Century and I have a 15+ -yr old Century and it looks nothing like that. Century is now owned by SBI (stove builders international). Anything made and sold after about 1990 was EPA compliant (less than 4.5 grams/hr emissions) and would say so on a permanent tag. If the stove does not have a secondary burn system (perhaps a series of air supply tubes at top of stove) or a permanent tag, it was made before that date. Or more than 24years ago.

IMHO such stoves are dinosaurs and your insurance company is well aware of that. Good only for shop heaters. Cheap used EPA stoves are abundant in the fall and new ones start at $600 in Canada. DON'T RISK YOUR MORTGAGE on a dinosaur.

Most insurance companies are shy of wood stoves because of the bad reputations built by dinosaurs such as yours.  If you have a masonry fireplace, get an insert as insurance companies are generally more accepting of those.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2014)

In 1994 Haugh was selling the stove as "Century Heating". And certified their first EPA complaint stove in 1987.

Accurate history.

http://www.century-heating.com/en/corporate-informations/history 

There never was any "Havells".


----------



## Siemieniuk (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let everyone know that I got to the bottom of this - thanks for all of your help.

I Googled an S130 by Houghs (Century) and got the exact "blueprint" for my stove.  The picture of the sticker above for the S131 was a bit off as my damper was on the door so I just tried an earlier model and... voila!  I've attached the schematic here.  

At the same time, I put a call into Century Heating in Quebec and got a call back from Ron G who is one of 2 guys who started Houghs back in the 70s so he knew exactly what I was talking about and was very helpful.  He also sent me the same PDF via email.  Parts are still available through Home Hardware stores where I am.  One thing he did say was that that particular stove did not meet current EPA emissions requirements.

If there is anyone out there who can get and send me / post a clear square photograph of the sticker from an S130 stove that would be VERY helpful to me.  

Thanks everyone for your time!

Steve


----------

